# Anyone Have the Noreve Kindle Cover?



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I was looking at their site and they have some really nice colors for Kindle cases. I just wondered if anyone had gotten one of them and if they liked it. I know they have been mentioned, but I haven't seen any feedback.

http://www.noreveusa.com/product/Amazon_Kindle_Tradition_leather_case.html


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't own one.

It looks like a nice case.  I question how it attaches to the Kindle.  The fact it says "Kindle traditional case" concerns me a bit.  Does that mean it attaches just like the stock Kindle case does?  My only reason for purchasing a different cover is that I didn't feel my Kindle was secure.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

sebat said:


> I don't own one.
> 
> It looks like a nice case. I question how it attaches to the Kindle. The fact it says "Kindle traditional case" concerns me a bit. Does that mean it attaches just like the stock Kindle case does? My only reason for purchasing a different cover is that I didn't feel my Kindle was secure.


I figure I can put Velcro to match the Velcro on my Kindle for the Oberon if I have to. Just owndered if any one had one if they are as nice as they look. The vintage leathers are really intriguing.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I have one of their covers for my cell phone.  I love it.  The quality of the leather and workmanship is very high.  I did however, get it through eBay and paid less than the list price.    By the way, I am one of the few who is still using the original kindle cover. I have covered the cover to have an original.  My kindle is in very securely.  It has never fallen out and I take it everywhere!  Are you using the little plastic clip in the back to hold it as well as the corners?  When I am reading I slip the elastic over the bottom right exposed corner.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

beachgrl said:


> I have one of their covers for my cell phone. I love it. The quality of the leather and workmanship is very high. I did however, get it through eBay and paid less than the list price. By the way, I am one of the few who is still using the original kindle cover. I have covered the cover to have an original. My kindle is in very securely. It has never fallen out and I take it everywhere! Are you using the little plastic clip in the back to hold it as well as the corners? When I am reading I slip the elastic over the bottom right exposed corner. Hope this helps.


I moved on from the original cover a long time ago, it worked alright I just am not a plain black case kind of girl. I have the original M-Edge leather in the red and love it, but I'd love a blue case for my Kindle. I didn't like the ledge on the new M-Edges so I was looking at these. I'm not sure I can enough cases for my Kindle to coordinate with my outfits. 

I think I'll just order one and see how it turns out. If it's nice there will be a new one for Betsy to add to her list.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I think I'll just order one and see how it turns out. If it's nice there will be a new one for Betsy to add to her list.


Hi, Gables Girl -

I just took a look at the web page provided by you - thanks for providing it 

I did not know they had so many color choices--some of them are very appealing to me!

If you do order one, I'm very interested in knowing what you think of it.

Does anyone know what that silver circle is on the front cover at the bottom right side? A rivet of some kind?

Thanks,

Marci


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Marci said:


> Hi, Gables Girl -
> 
> I just took a look at the web page provided by you - thanks for providing it
> 
> ...


From looking at some of thier other products it is their logo. I can live with that. I ordered the Marine Blue so I'll report back on it when I get it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This sounds like it could be a great addition to the Kindle Cover line.  Please give us a review when it comes, including how long it takes for it to arrive.

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This sounds like it could be a great addition to the Kindle Cover line. Please give us a review when it comes, including how long it takes for it to arrive.
> 
> Betsy


I will, I'll even take pictures, I may need you to post them. They only keep black in stock, so all other colors are made to order. They said 7 to 10 days, so I will see, plus I just did ground shipping. I'm thinking I won't get it before Christmas, that is okay.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Update on my order.  I just got the shipping information and it should be in my hands by the end of the week.  So far I'm very impressed by their customer service.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am very interested in this cover... so many color choices!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Update on my order. I just got the shipping information and it should be in my hands by the end of the week. So far I'm very impressed by their customer service.


Wow, that's great!

And I'm sure Betsy would not mind posting any pictures you send her.

Looking forward to hearing more,

Marci


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I was just about to post a thread on this cover! I have been considering this one for a long time, since before I even got my Kindle. I would really love to hear about it (and see pics if it's not too much trouble) once you receive it.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

It is in transit according to UPS with a scheduled delivery date of 12/19, so I should have it Friday.  I'll let everyone know about it and take pictures after I get it.  My only problem will be if I like it I'll want the other colors and there are 15 of them.  I'm thinking a white one for the summer, a grey one for spring, and the passion vintage looks really nice like a soft burgundy suede.  Okay, my credit card is in peril here.  I also have in process somewhere the Oberon Butterfly one, I ordered that on the 11th.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I hear you, GG. I don't know how I'd pick a color, they all look so pretty. Light blue, olive, grey, orange, beige... agh!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

YEAH!

Noreve Cover Watch now commences!

GG,

I love what you said.  That if you liked this one, you'll like the the other colors too and want one of each!  I understand that all to well  

Could you remember to note if the color is representative of the web pages?

Thanks for keeping us all up-to-date,

Marci


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

After checking out the website once again, I looked at the cell phone covers and now I wanted one for my Moto Q!!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Update, it was supposed to be delivered today, but  when I check the UPS site it now shows it stalled in Jacksonville and there is an "exception notice" on the package.  Soooo it is not looking good for a delivery today.  Darn!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I see the leather corners holding it in on the left hand side, but is anything holding it in the case on the right?  Or would it just slide out of the cover if it were unsnapped?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Update, it was supposed to be delivered today, but when I check the UPS site it now shows it stalled in Jacksonville and there is an "exception notice" on the package. Soooo it is not looking good for a delivery today. Darn!


Oh that's a bummer, sorry to hear that. I wonder if it's delayed due to bad weather? I'm in NY and we are being pounded by another storm, snow this time. I hope it arrives soon, looking forward to your review!
Ruby


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I see the leather corners holding it in on the left hand side, but is anything holding it in the case on the right? Or would it just slide out of the cover if it were unsnapped?


I will let you know when I get mine.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Oh that's a bummer, sorry to hear that. I wonder if it's delayed due to bad weather? I'm in NY and we are being pounded by another storm, snow this time. I hope it arrives soon, looking forward to your review!
> Ruby


From what I can see it made it to Jacksonville Florida last night and then has an Internal Activity Code since 9:00 last night . It is only 5 hours to Miami from there and our weather is very nice today, so it can't be the weather here in Florida. I have an ugly feeling they either lost it or it was damaged during sorting.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> From what I can see it made it to Jacksonville Florida last night and then has an Internal Activity Code since 9:00 last night . It is only 5 hours to Miami from there and our weather is very nice today, so it can't be the weather here in Florida. I have an ugly feeling they either lost it or it was damaged during sorting.


Ugh, I hope it's not lost or damaged. Hopefully they will update it again and you'll get it tomorrow. 
Ruby


----------

